# Air Conditioning Questions HELP



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I will start with the *GOOD NEWS* I found a donor 69 Tempest local that still has the air conditioning. (The dash controls, ducts and all the firewall components - condenser, heater box and all.) Only thing missing is the compressor and engine brackets (no engine at this point but it was a 6 cyl anyway so non-applicable). Oh it has my classic black steering wheel and a nice glove box too WOOT.
arty:

Here's my question ... what am I looking at getting all this stuff out of the donor car? I am not worried about installation yet as I am a ways off from that, but ya can't pass up a good deal especially since none of the aftermarket air conditioners are for a 69 GTO/Tempest/LeMans or Custom-S. We are sadly overlooked in that market. It's a bit of a drive from the homestead to pick this up and I am not thinking the seller is gonna pull it all out for me, so what tools and what kinda time am I looking at? Never done this before. Never worked on A/C before at all, my other 3 classics all came with factory air. 
Any insight appreciated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bring the basic tools, with some 1/4" drive stuff and some swivel sockets and extentions. Some of the fasteners are difficult to get at. Also consider wether the dash and pad are the same for A/C and a non-A/C car, as you may need to change the dash also.......:cheers Eric


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Bring the basic tools, with some 1/4" drive stuff and some swivel sockets and extentions. Some of the fasteners are difficult to get at. Also consider wether the dash and pad are the same for A/C and a non-A/C car, as you may need to change the dash also.......:cheers Eric


I am fairly certain the dash is different A/C to non-A/C car, I know the control bank is VERY different ... is it actually a different dash? I knew I'd need a different dash pad (there is a huge vent opening above the controls that is NOT there with the non-A/C car) but is the dash not the same from car to car and you just have to remove certain panels from the "core" to make it work either way? Should I be cannibalizing the whole dash not just the parts I need?

BTW if anyone needs a good NON-A/c dash pad, I have one ...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the CAR is the same (except the fire wall cut-out), the DASH is different.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> I think the CAR is the same (except the fire wall cut-out), the DASH is different.


First, just let me say, Animal, you're my hero, thanks for always dropping a comment and trying to help where you can.

So you're saying the dash, AND the dash pad are BOTH different, the metal frame itself will need to be replaced as well. :shutme

Well that's a huge pain in the.....
OK well thanks, now I have lots more to think about.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NO...I don't think the metal frame work is different. Just the dash pad and dash face ( vents and control unit)....And thanks, I try to help when I can......


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah ok cool, that's what I had assumed from the beginning, and I was already getting the control panel part from the donor as well as everything under and behind the dash associated with the venting and heat/ac system. WHEW I feel less intimidated now. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

be prepared to remove the wheel well or fender also, and to do that the hood. condenser requires radiator out and it is hard to remove from engine side. usually easier from bumper side, since condenser is in front of core support. then those metal lines and drier thru the support require tubing wrenches so you don't round the nuts. Also take wiring to relay and evaporator and to inside controls, along with vacuum harness as part of dash control panel which also needs lamp harness. all plastic ductwork, dash vents, kick panels, pad, and all the screws \ bolts \ nuts removed. Figure 3 or more hours if you never have done one before and don't want to mess up anything, since most all can be reused, except the drier.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I would grab the whole wiring harness if possible. Engine and interior. You can use big wrenches (1" or bigger cant remember off hand the size but I just did this to a 2001 van and many other cars) or large adjustable wrenches (x2) to get the lines lose. The trick with the lines is to get the wrenches so the are close together that you can grab both at the same time and squeeze then together with one hand, but you should use both. Bring some pb blaster and coat all the a/c line connection when you get there first thing. So it will have time to soak in. Don't force them but you will need to be very firm in trying to separate them. Many times squeezing and adding pressure is best. Just grab as much has possible that is still thereof the dash, wiring, and A/C. You never know what is bad on your car or what is different.

I would bring stuff to trace out the opening on the firewall and kick panels to make a template of what needs to be cut out, or drilled on your car. Use the edges of the firewall or kick panels as a guide so you can replicate. A lot of care and forethought can go along way here, for the future. Getting more parts then you need is very very helpful. 

Take 10,000 pic before, during, and after you get everything off. That way you will not kick the dog and through wrenches later, when you cant find or remember how it all goes back together. I would label with a sharpie in areas that are hidden to what is what. Like 1969 tempest evaporator box, dryer,...ext
Label the pig tails with sliver duck tap (paper tape will fall off after a bit) and a good sharpie that is very dark (pen and pencil will fade pretty fast). Bring lots of 1 gallon freezer zip lock bags, with the white block for writing on, and keep all bolts sorted and label (good dark sharpie here also as I have stuff fading away even with the sharpie) by where they where taken off from. Like, inside heater box nuts, out side evaporator nut, trim bolts....ext. The same for all lose parts. Try to put as much of it back together has possible like wire connections and vacuum lines. 

Project will always hit some kind of snag and you will have to wait to finish. So the better it is documented and preserved in it original form. The easier it is to adapt and get back on with your project later. I have rebuilt, restored, and modified, many project and some are still waiting years later and I wish I had done some of this in the past. Also digital camera and computer where not around then so it is 10x easier to do it now. Most phones are cameras which is even easier yet. Assembly guides and restoration books are a god sent but color pics and a ton of them are worth their wait in gold and diamonds.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great suggestions, all. Two more things : bring a digital camera to snap photos of the AC components in the car (so you know where they go in 3 years!) and bring plenty of patience. A clip or bracket broken in frustration can lead to big headaches later when you can't find a replacement. WD-40, too, and a gasket scraper.......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Crud....likethat already mentioned the camera....gotta slow down!


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone not have concern for residual (maybe significant) freon (R12?) in donor system? Is it legal to just vent it (certainly not environmentally friendly)? I would think not?


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

By following the advice already given the installation should go smoothly. Pontiac actually offered a complete kit in the late 60's for the dealer to install a full factory system. There was a NOS one for sale on EBay a few months ago. I wish my '69 had air, it is 111* outside as I type this message. Good luck!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1970 Lemans said:


> Does anyone not have concern for residual (maybe significant) freon (R12?) in donor system? Is it legal to just vent it (certainly not environmentally friendly)? I would think not?


If the compressor is missing, there probably isn't any freon in the system to worry about.....


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> If the compressor is missing, there probably isn't any freon in the system to worry about.....


Oops ... seemed to have glossed over that not so minor item ... you are no doubt correct.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> If the compressor is missing, there probably isn't any freon in the system to worry about.....





1970 Lemans said:


> Oops ... seemed to have glossed over that not so minor item ... you are no doubt correct.


Yes, no compressor, no lines (they have been cut) but I can get a brand new one (compressor) and no doubt the lines as well from Advance ... oh and they do have one that runs on the new freon (more green version) that I am planning on getting. It's a bit more spendy, but I figure better in the long run. 

Thanks everyone for all the input. Unfortunately I did not get out to the donor car this weekend. Family, 4th and other things got in the way, hoping he still has it, I am calling him later today to find out. I assume since it's been there for a while it won't disappear overnight. But one never knows. I think after all the comments here I am better prepared for what I am getting into though thanks.


----------

